# Xorg install error 1



## jjjustjjjay (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey, Y'all

I have a very old computer a Pentium 200 mhz. And i was installing xorg on it and i got the error code 1. Is this computer too old, or do i not have enough disk space?







~J~


----------



## adamk (Jan 30, 2010)

There was undoubtedly more to the error than just "error code 1".  We'd need to see the full error to figure out what the problem is.

Adam


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 23, 2010)

Indeed. A full log from your make run would be helpful in determining what the issue was.


----------

